# Mẹo lặn trong bể bơi: Cách lặn xuống bể bơi



## vtkong (23/9/20)

Mẹo lặn trong bể bơi: Cách lặn xuống bể bơi

Học cách lặn xuống hồ bơi là một trong những mẹo và thủ thuật bơi lội đầu tiên mà hầu hết các chủ hồ bơi mới đều muốn nắm vững. Tuy nhiên, trước khi leo lên ván lặn để bắt đầu học cách lặn, bạn cần thực hiện một số biện pháp phòng ngừa an toàn. Thực hiện theo cách của bạn lần lượt qua các bước này để lặn xuống hồ bơi của bạn một cách an toàn và đẹp mắt.
Chuẩn bị lặn

Trước tiên, hãy kiểm tra xem vùng nước bạn định lặn sâu ít nhất 9 feet. Lặn xuống vùng nước nông có nguy cơ đập đầu xuống đáy. Bạn cũng cần kiểm tra để đảm bảo rằng bạn có lối đi rõ ràng, không có người hoặc đồ chơi dưới nước.
Thực hành chuyển động lặn

Trước khi lặn xuống bể bơi thật, bạn nên luyện tập trên vùng đất khô ráo. Đứng trên bề mặt mềm, như cỏ hoặc thảm, và đứng thẳng với cánh tay của bạn trên đầu, cằm hếch, cánh tay trên chạm vào tai và hai bàn tay úp vào nhau. Đây là cách bạn định vị cơ thể khi lặn thật.

Tiếp theo, hạ người xuống bằng một đầu gối và hướng cánh tay và phần trên cơ thể xuống. Lăn người về phía trước cho đến khi bạn nằm sấp trên bãi cỏ. Đây là con đường mà cơ thể bạn sẽ đi khi bạn lặn xuống nước.
Lặn xuống bể bơi

Bây giờ bạn đã sẵn sàng để thử lặn thực sự. Bắt đầu ở bên thành bể bơi với ngón chân của bạn nhô ra khỏi mép. Cúi người xuống, nghiêng người về phía trước, hóp cằm như trước và lắc người về phía trước để lướt xuống nước. Thở ra khi xuống nước để nước không trào lên mũi và sau đó nín thở cho đến khi trở lại.

Khi bạn cảm thấy thoải mái với cách lặn cúi mình này, hãy thử lặn từ tư thế đứng. Bạn sẽ cần đứng với một chân hơi về phía trước của chân kia, nhưng giữ nguyên tư thế với cánh tay của bạn. Đẩy người bằng chân trước để giúp bạn có thêm động lực để hoàn thành cuộc lặn.


Sử dụng bảng lặn

Nếu bạn đã sẵn sàng áp dụng một số mẹo lặn nâng cao, bước tiếp theo là thử lặn từ một tấm ván. Đừng cố gắng chạy hoặc nhảy trên ván, vì bạn có thể trượt và ngã. Thay vào đó, hãy đi cẩn thận đến cuối bàn cờ và đứng bằng ngón chân của bạn trên mép. Cong đầu gối của bạn và nhảy khỏi ván như khi bạn đã làm từ thành của hồ bơi. Lò xo của tấm ván sẽ đẩy bạn lên cao hơn, giúp bạn có nhiều thời gian hơn để xoay người về phía trước và xuống nước ở tư thế thẳng đứng hơn. Nhớ giữ cơ thể thẳng và đầu chúi vào trong.
Thực hành lặn của bạn

Bạn càng tập lặn xuống bể bơi, chuyển động sẽ càng mượt mà và tự nhiên. Mùa hè này, hãy dành vài phút mỗi ngày để tập lặn xuống hồ bơi và đến cuối mùa, gia đình và bạn bè sẽ phải trầm trồ khen ngợi phong cách của bạn. Đừng quên làm theo tất cả các mẹo thông thường trong bể bơi, chẳng hạn như kiểm tra và làm sạch nước thường xuyên, để đảm bảo rằng bể bơi của bạn luôn là một môi trường dễ chịu để lặn vào.
http://Ellennation.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3
Genuitec
nguyendunga3 » Звезды, стиль и здоровье
Meela.in - Free ad posting sites | Post free ads in Bangalore
Nguyễn Dũng's TED Recommendations
http://www.farmacjachoma.pl/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=676275
Genuitec
nguyendunga3 » Звезды, стиль и здоровье
http://meela.in/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=16639
https://www.ted.com/profiles/22936474
http://www.farmacjachoma.pl/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=676275
https://www.weddingbee.com/members/nguyendunga3
http://socdeistvie.info/user/nguyendunga3/
http://bpedk.com.ua/user/nguyendunga3/
http://www.biagiodanielloflash.com/home/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=218469
https://enlinea.unitex.edu.mx/forums/user/nguyendunga3
https://my.uttc.edu/ICS/Academics/C...hange&id=87b79cbe-1451-4a65-9e7e-a2b1c463f541
http://sellytnow.com/user/profile/67954
https://www.pcb.its.dot.gov/PageRed.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw
http://dallas-ufa.ru/user/nguyendunga3/
https://www.skyads.aero/author/nguyendunga3/
http://energyua.com/user/nguyendunga3/
https://torgi.gov.ru/forum/user/profile/1137927.page
http://uznt42.ru/index.php?subaction=userinfo&user=nguyendunga3
http://www.nafttech.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1175793
http://www.educacional.com.br/recur.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw
https://equinegateway.com/author/nguyendunga3/
https://nguyendunga3.picturepush.com/profile
https://coub.com/nguyendunga3
http://askme.honeybeesoft.net/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3
https://fest-news.kiev.ua/user/nguyendunga3/
https://vimeo.com/user121875703
https://blip.fm/nguyendunga3
http://www.wg-travel.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1904620
https://myspace.com/nguyendunga3
http://tennesseesheep.org/classifieds/user/profile/236735
http://www.leadclub.net/classifieds/user/profile/177503
https://www.fcc.gov/fcc-bin/bye?htt.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw
https://vsedorogi.org/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=180782
http://blakesector.scumvv.ca/index.php?title=Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://www.adsmee.com/author/nguyendunga3/
https://imoodle.win/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
http://www.orenwiki.ru/index.php?title=Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://yogaasanas.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://championsleage.review/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://italentos.win/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://historydb.date/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://menwiki.men/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://mozillabd.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://nerdgaming.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://scientific-programs.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://dokuwiki.stream/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://valetinowiki.racing/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://wifidb.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://timeoftheworld.date/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://fakenews.win/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://cameradb.review/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://phonographic.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://marvelvsdc.faith/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://marvelcomics.faith/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://myemotion.faith/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://bookingsilo.trade/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://securityholes.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://spinalhub.win/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
http://gematodiatrofi.hua.gr/wiki/index.php?title=Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://acrelinux.stream/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://pediascape.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
http://komiwiki.syktsu.ru/index.php?title=Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://kikipedia.win/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://elearnportal.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
http://parsley.wert.jp/mediawiki/index.php?title=Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn


----------

